# Anwendung per sms versenden?



## friedolin (27. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

bisher kenne nur die Möglichkeit MIDlet  vom http://-Server zuladen, kann ich mein Programm auch per SMS versenden?


----------



## thE_29 (28. Jan 2005)

Die Frage ist ob es via MMS gehen würde!

Weil die meisten Handys ja einem nicht alles anhängen lassen, aber in der Regel sollte es via MMS schon funktionieren!


----------



## Grizzly (28. Jan 2005)

Ja, vor allem da eine SMS ja auf 160 Zeichen begrenzt ist. Nehmen wir mal an, dass ein Zeichen 8-Bit hat, dann wären das 1280 Bytes. Ein bisschen wenig für ein MIDlet, oder? 

Mit einer MMS könnte es gehen, da die ja bis zu 300 KB groß sein (keine Ahnung, was da das wirkliche Maximum ist).


----------



## Frank (28. Feb 2005)

Hat jemand es denn schon mal geschafft ein Midlet per MMS zu verschicken und hat dort die *Installation * auch reibungslos geklappt? Das größte Problem ist sicherlich, dass die meisten Handys es nicht zulassen, Midlets an eine MMS zu hängen. Dazu fehlt meistens ein passender Dateimanager auf den Geräten womit *.jad und *.jar ausgewählt werden können, oder? Wenn es doch gehen sollte, dann wäre eine kurze Info echt klasse.

VG

Frank


----------

